# Berlin for Paddys Day



## 5lamps (6 Nov 2012)

Thinking of travelling to Berlin for Paddy's Day weekend

Was last in Berlin just after the wall fell down so been a long time.  Was looking at places to stay. Had a look at the Park Inn as this seems  to be smack in the middle of the city and easily accessible to the  airport. Saw also the Michel Berger Hotel but looks a bit to funky for a Miss 5lamps and myself 

Anyone got any good hotel recommendations and a good pub to go on St Patrick's day itself?

Cheers


----------



## Perplexed (9 Nov 2012)

I've stayed in the Park Inn a few times and found it fine.  Rooms are quite small as it was a former communist hotel.  Some people have problems with the fact the bathroom is seperated from room by a frosted glass partition.  Location is very good for airport train plus S Bahn & U Bahn.
I've also stayed in the NH on Friedrichstrasse which is really slap bang in the middle of Berlin and very close to train stations too.  Just a quick walk to Unter den Linden and the Brandenburg Gate and Museum Island.
Be aware that if you want to visit the Reichstag you have to book in advance.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Nov 2012)

I thought the Park Inn was great, so handy to get anywhere from there. Didn't find the room small personally.

Another advantage is the 100 bus starts right beside there, it's a normal city bus so very cheap but goes past most of the attractions like Museum Island, Unter den Linden, the Reichstag and ends up near the English Garden.

We also went on a cycle tour that starts there the [broken link removed]

Which was good fun, it's very easy cycling in Berlin as it's very flat. I loved Berlin, really vibrant city.


----------



## STEINER (9 Nov 2012)

I stayed in the NH on Friedrichstrasse.  It is just across road from train station. Handy from airport. Plenty of eateries around.  We walked easily to various sites, Reichstag, Brandenburg Gate, TV tower ( revolving restaurant), Cathedral, museums, Checkpoint Charlie etc etc.  No idea about Irish pubs there as I stick to local culture.


----------



## castleforbes (9 Nov 2012)

I just stayed in the park inn berlin from the 1st of Nov 2012 for 3 nights. I had a corner room on the 30th floor looking towards TV tower.  The room was a bit on the small side, but the view was great. You only get 1 hour free wifi if you book through the parkinn website. The food is main steak and burgers and some club sambo's, but there are a number of places around the hotel that you can eat in. Its about 20 or 30 mins walk by the river to the Gate and plarliment buildings .


----------



## Perplexed (10 Nov 2012)

I forgot to say that Berlin is a great city for a break.  I've been there several times and I absolutely love it.
When you're looking for the airport train the sign says Flughafen.  I didn't know that first time and was looking all over for airport or airplane symbols! You can get the train from Schonefeld airport to the centre of Berlin for about €2.50  http://www.bahn.com/i/view/GBR/en/index.shtml
Enjoy


----------



## Deiseblue (10 Nov 2012)

There are some brilliant bars & bierkellars in Berlin but I do see why you would want to be in an Irish bar on Paddy's day.

The Irish bar in the Europa Centre & the Oscar Wilde on Friedrichstrasse are the best of a rather ordinary lot.


----------



## 5lamps (10 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the replies

I like the location of the park hotel but no free WiFi & prices are high to get it.Still  looking around.
Thanks for Reichstag tip of having to book. Don't go into Irish pubs on city breaks usually take in local bars but seen as its Paddy day will make an exception.

Still in planning so any other good hotels, restaurant's and things to do in Berlin I would like to hear.

Thanks


----------



## castleforbes (10 Nov 2012)

If you book the park inn on their website you get a hour of wifi for free per day.  There is a lot of building work going on around the TV tower at the moment as well.  I found a really nice pint at 4.20 on the river bank about 20 mins walk from the park inn.  Bye the way, the bathrooms are glass walls


----------



## 5lamps (23 Nov 2012)

Still looking  Was looking at the Motel One and seems quite central the NH looks good also  Any others as looking to book soon  Thanks


----------



## Janet (23 Nov 2012)

Keep an eye on the events in Berlin board on toytowngermany to see if the ex-pats living there organise anything.  They'll know a lot of the best places to be.


----------



## Protocol (27 Nov 2012)

If the Park hotel is the tower block on Alex platz, then it is very central, and handy for the train from SXF.

I tend to stay with Accor, and they have numerous hotels in Berlin, in various classes.

www.accorhotels.com


----------



## Protocol (27 Nov 2012)

5lamps, here's an earlier thread on Berlin, with a lot of transit info by me:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=123170&highlight=Berlin


----------



## castleforbes (27 Nov 2012)

The Park inn is a very old hotel, but if you ask for a corner room on floor 30+ you will get a great view(ask for room towards tv tower)   I had  a room with the skydive lines outside my window.

Oh if you like steak just go to escardos over the road


----------



## 5lamps (5 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the replies will look at the Accor hotel and other threads

One question is it better to stay in the Friedrichstrasse or Mitte or are they one in the same and central to everything


----------



## Protocol (3 Jan 2013)

5lamps said:


> Thanks for the replies will look at the Accor hotel and other threads
> 
> One question is it better to stay in the Friedrichstrasse or Mitte or are they one in the same and central to everything


 
Friedrichstrasse is a central main street running north-south. It crosses another main street called Unter Den Linden.

In some sense, Unter Den Linden is the principal street in Berlin.

A very handy railway station is on Friedrichstrasse, though that's not the main station.

Mitte means middle/centre I think, and is a district.


----------



## dymo (4 Jan 2013)

We were also looking at Berlin for Christmas the agent that i was using recommend Hollywood Media


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Jan 2013)

Managed to book an IBIS and got a good deal. Its basic and it has free brekkie and wifi and although small dont intend spending much time there.

So many things to see in the City I have not seen in over 20 years looking forward to it

"Ich bin ein Berliner"


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Jan 2013)

Have a great time, I loved Berlin, such an exciting city.


----------



## 5lamps (18 Jan 2013)

Got a good deal also with the IBIS hotel  and happy enough with it. Will get the train to Alexanderplatz and can walk to hotel as its close by. Thanks for all the advice

Going to do a walking tour one of the days but can anyone else recommend things to do? Want to see inside the Reichstag but the dome is closed for cleaning the weekend we are there.

Paddys Day will be a write off as will spend the time probably in Irish pubs..any good recommendatins....not an Irish Pub person would prefer local pubs but it is Paddys Day.

Anyone have any tips let me know...

Cheers


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Jan 2013)

I found the Pergamon museum fascinating - get the audio tour, interesting to hear the justifications used for "robbing" the locals of their artifacts.

We did a bike tour which I found really good, the main guide was an Irish guy who was very funny.

http://fattirebiketours.com/berlin

The number 100 bus that goes from Alexanderplatz brings you to all the major sites, it costs the same as a normal bus (there's no guide or audio, it's just a normal bus) make sure to validate your ticket, they don't really do excuses there.

Will try and look up a few other things we did there if I can find them.


----------



## Markjbloggs (26 Jan 2013)

I know Berlin people regard Cabaret in the same way Irish people think of The Quiet Man, but is there any nightlife even remotely resembling that portrayed in the film?  Looking for something risque bit not too risque....


----------



## 5lamps (11 Mar 2013)

Plans changed now and now going to Berlin with my Father so no late drinking Anywho have organised a walking tour a trip to the dome in the Reichstag and possible a football match.

Anything else to do that I can take him to or would not be to taxing for him.

Cheers


----------



## Deiseblue (11 Mar 2013)

I would suggest a boat trip on the river - very relaxing.

I know one such trip departs from the quayside by the bridge at the end of Unter den Linden.


----------



## eltorro (14 Mar 2013)

there is an irish pub at the europe center which is very tourist. Staff is english / irish though. A very nice pub is Finnegan's Irish Pub or The Lir which is quite central.


----------

